

Sourcemaps v3 in Stylus - wildpeaks
http://learnboost.github.io/stylus/docs/sourcemaps.html

======
wildpeaks
Great news because source maps were the one disadvantage of Stylus, so it was
eagerly awaited:
[https://github.com/LearnBoost/stylus/issues/1072](https://github.com/LearnBoost/stylus/issues/1072)
:)

